# Jewish Girls Gone Wild



## Sunni Man

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVs7v8aYLT4[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## jillian

yeah, it's not like the trash is anti-semitic or anything... 

he's just misunderstood.


----------



## Sunni Man

Here Jillian, just to show I am a fair person.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwIy_7Jg8uM[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

i have never said sunni was misunderstood. 

the youtube videos are funny.....come on jillain....didnt you see some humor in both?


----------



## strollingbones

<---loves to watch the non pork people fight....


i just dont get that....why yall dont eat pork...now i could see it in the biblical times...as they didnt know why pigs could make you sick..but today ...pig meat is safe....so what gives there?


----------



## strollingbones

does muslims eat lobster?


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> i have never said sunni was misunderstood.
> 
> the youtube videos are funny.....come on jillain....didnt you see some humor in both?


I guess Jillian doesn't have a sense of humour.

She just gave me a massive neg rep.


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> does muslims eat lobster?



"Kosher" in Judiasm means not to eat pork, shellfish, birds of prey, certain animals depending on the type of hoofs of the animal, or fish without scales like catfish.


"Halal" in Islam forbids eating pork, pets like dogs and cats, birds of prey, like egales, hawks, etc.

Muslims can eat any type of shell fish, lobster, shrimp, or fish,. Also, just about any animal reguardless of type of hoof except swine.  (but no lions, tigers, etc.)


The real difference is most Jews do not follow the dietary laws of the Torah.

While all Muslims adhere to the prohibition of pork and pork products.


----------



## strollingbones

i could never be the non pork eating people.....i will just be an infidel thank you....so far....no remarks on new bumpersticker....


----------



## Samson




----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> i could never be the non pork eating people.....i will just be an infidel thank you....so far....no remarks on new bumpersticker....


 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0zJSgHDnpw[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

strollingbones said:


> <---loves to watch the non pork people fight....
> 
> 
> i just dont get that....why yall dont eat pork...now i could see it in the biblical times...as they didnt know why pigs could make you sick..but today ...pig meat is safe....so what gives there?




I read something from the Jewish perspective on this and part of the argument is you shouldn't raise something just in order to kill it.    Which even the guy putting the argument forward thought was specious.

It isn't just pork.  It is all animals that don't meat certain rules.  They have to have cloven hooves and chew their cud to be ok.  And everything from the ham back is not used.

My take on this is that pork is too similar to human flesh, and when the rules were written cannibalism was a big issue in the area.  So Pork is not ultra abhorrent for what it is, but for what it looks like


And as a benefit to the toads on the board, my knowledge of this matter is entirely academic.


----------



## Shogun

man.. i was hoping for some jewish hottie titties!  Jewish girls are HAWT!


----------



## Samson

Shogun said:


> man.. i was hoping for some jewish hottie titties!  Jewish girls are HAWT!



Natalie Portman:


----------



## Baruch Menachem

but of course..this assertion is invalid without pictures.  Which can be found at the link, or just by googling IDF Women.


----------



## Sunni Man

Shogun said:


> man.. i was hoping for some jewish hottie titties!  Jewish girls are HAWT!



Forget those jewish girls. That Iraqi babe lifting her veil and showing her wrists was HOT!!!


----------



## Samson

Sunni Man said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> man.. i was hoping for some jewish hottie titties!  Jewish girls are HAWT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget those jewish girls. That Iraqi babe lifting her veil and showing her wrists was HOT!!!
Click to expand...


I liked the shower scene: I didn't think any Iraqis took a shower.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Sunni Man said:


> Here Jillian, just to show I am a fair person.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwIy_7Jg8uM


Okay, that one made me laugh.

It's also an interest social commentary. After all, a woman wearing a skirt that stopped above her ankle (later, above the knee) was considered  to be practically nude in Western societies not so long ago.


----------



## ScottBernard

You know, I think Mia Kirshner is one of the hottest women out there; but I heard she is rather odd. 
Judging by the kind of roles she takes, I think that sentiment is not without merit.


----------



## Samson

ScottBernard said:


> You know, I think Mia Kirshner is one of the hottest women out there; but I heard she is rather odd.
> Judging by the kind of roles she takes, I think that sentiment is not without merit.



*SON!*

You don't _*think*_ Mia Kirshner in one of the hottest wimmins, you KNOW she is!!!


----------



## Samson




----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Samson said:


>


She was a lesbian, too.

JGGW is getting risque'


----------



## Samson

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842113 said:
			
		

> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lesbian, too.
> 
> JGGW is getting risque'
Click to expand...

 
Nope

You have no competition for Queerness in this thread.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Samson said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lesbian, too.
> 
> JGGW is getting risque'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> You have no competition for Queerness in this thread.
Click to expand...


Well that was a moronic reply.

You didn't know Anne Frank had lesbian ideations? She wrote about them in her diary. She used to get quite aroused looking at the painting of Venus in the shell.


----------



## Samson

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842122 said:
			
		

> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lesbian, too.
> 
> JGGW is getting risque'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> You have no competition for Queerness in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that was a moronic reply.
Click to expand...


Oh, now, don't have a hissy-fit;  you'll cause your masquera to run.

Prole, why don't you take your retarded claims to the Conspiracy Forum, and leave us guys here to sort out JGGW, m'k?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Are you always this pathetic, Son of Sam?


----------



## Sunni Man

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842113 said:
			
		

> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lesbian, too.
> JGGW is getting risque'
Click to expand...

That is just sick!!


----------



## Samson

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842146 said:
			
		

> Are you always this pathetic, Son of Sam?





High Praise from the Crazed, "Annie Was A Lesbian Cult." 

Was she also an Alien, Prole?

Maybe she's still alive, living with Elvis somewhere?

Meh....

Back to the thread, and away from the ignorant:


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Clearly, Samson never read her diary. She was exited bythe thought of Venus and also had a crush on Margo's boyfriend.

She was a very lonely girl.


----------



## Samson




----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Sunni Man said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lesbian, too.
> JGGW is getting risque'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just sick!!
Click to expand...



Here ya go


----------



## dilloduck

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842381 said:
			
		

> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lesbian, too.
> JGGW is getting risque'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just sick!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go
Click to expand...



Jen ?  Really ?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Jen?


----------



## Samson

sitmulate Prole's Overactive, Adolescent Imagination:


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

I'd find a girl for Samson, but I don't think fecalphilia is allowed on the boards


----------



## Samson

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1842448 said:
			
		

> I'd find a girl for Samson, but I don't think fecalphilia is allowed on the boards



Excuses, excuses....

Just Admit it:

all the "girls" that you know have dicks.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Well, we know what goes on in your head. 

You can come out of the closet now, Samson. This is a safe place.


----------



## Samson

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1843331 said:
			
		

> Well, we know what goes on in your head.
> 
> You can come out of the closet now, Samson. This is a safe place.




Please, 

Stop humping my leg.


----------



## jillian

strollingbones said:


> <---loves to watch the non pork people fight....
> 
> 
> i just dont get that....why yall dont eat pork...now i could see it in the biblical times...as they didnt know why pigs could make you sick..but today ...pig meat is safe....so what gives there?



tradition and the laws didn't change just because we learned how to refrigerate food.

and shell fish are still bottom feeders.

i don't get a lot of things about other people's beliefs... but if they don't hurt anyone else, what they believe isn't something i spend much time thinking about.

actually, that's not true... religion is an interesting subject.


----------



## Sunni Man

jillian said:


> i don't get a lot of things about other people's beliefs... but if they don't hurt anyone else, what they believe isn't something i spend much time thinking about.



Well, I don't advocate hurting anyone Jillian.

But you sure spend alot of time neg repping me for my beliefs.


----------

